# A to Z of music Bands & Artists



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This is very much the same as the movie thread but for music bands and artists.

I'll start...

Agalloch


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

You continue to amaze me senpai.

Black Sabbath


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Chelsea Wolfe


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Deep Purple


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

David Bowie


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

We are too fast.

Eric Clapton


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

No ch-ch-changes.

Françoise Hardy


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Garbage


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hiromi Uehara


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Iggy Pop


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jeff Beck


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Kacey Musgraves


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lana Del Rey


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Madonna


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Nightwish


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

OutKast


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Pretenders


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Queen


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The only acceptable "q."

I want "s." Take "r."


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rihanna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ah! Perfect for you!

Shonen Knife


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Taylor Swift


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Oh no. You got ninja'd. Guess you'll have to change it...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Nah, TAY is staying, next!

Ulver


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Damn.

(As soon as this game was posted, I expected TAY to be "t.")


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I want "w."


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Virgin Black


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

"Weird Al" Yankovic


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

XXXTentacion (only person I could think of lol)












The Phantom said:


> (As soon as this game was posted, I expected TAY to be "t.")


Anything else would be uncivilized.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

ZZ Top


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Al Di Meola


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Blackpink


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cooper, Alice










The GOAT has been posted. My work here is done.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Dio












The Phantom said:


> The GOAT has been posted. My work here is done.


A Phantom's work is never DONE!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Evoken


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Fleet Foxes


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Grimes


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Hootie and the Blowfish


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Iggy Azalea


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Joan Jett


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Kim Wilde


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Luv'd Ones


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Motorhead


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Nik Kershaw


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Opeth


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Pink


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Queen Latifah


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Rachel Platten


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Like it was fate...


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Tara Kemp


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Unearthly Trance


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Vital Remains


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Watain


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

X


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yngwie Malmsteen


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Zebrahead


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

After Forever


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Belinda Carlisle


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Cynic


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Debbie "The GOAT" Harry


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Exposé


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

France Gall


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Go-Go's


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Hailee Steinfeld


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Isley Brothers


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Jam


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Kimbra


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Laura Nyro


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

The Mamas & the Papas


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

New York Dolls 🤘


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oranssi Pazuzu


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Parliament 🆒


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Queensrÿche


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Reverend Bizarre


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Stacey Q


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Tankard


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Usher


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

VAST


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Wale


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Xandria


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Yes


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Zola Jesus


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Alice Cooper


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Behemoth


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

chris isaak


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Darkthrone


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Evanescence


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

freddie mercury and montserrat caballé


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Guns N’ Roses


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

hanson


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ihsahn


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Jane Child


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Katy Perry


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Laura Branigan


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

mike and the mechanics


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Nine Inch Nails


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Oingo Boingo ❤


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

pavarotti


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Quatro, Suzi ❤


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Return to Forever


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Sokoninaru


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Taylor Dayne


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Unlimited Dream Navigator


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Undisputed Truth


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not changing it.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

vangelis


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Xzibit


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Yanni


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

zz top


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Anri


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Backstreet Boys


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Clan of Xymox


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

diana ross


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Emperor


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

frank sinatra


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Gojira






@emerald-fire


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

hot chocolate


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Ingrid Michaelson


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

john denver


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Karyn White


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Lauryn Hill


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Michael McDonald


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Novembers Doom


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Orchestral Manoeuvres in the Dark


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Puccini, Giacomo


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Quarterflash


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

randy newman


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Swallow the Sun


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Tiffany


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ulcerate


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Vanessa Williams


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wanda "The GOAT" Jackson


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Xscape


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yasunori Mitsuda


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Zedd


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ariana Grande


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Brenda K. Starr


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cab "The GOAT" Calloway


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Debbie Gibson


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

eric clapton


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Firehouse


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

4 Non Blondes


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Gloria Estefan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Helloween


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Immolation


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Junior Senior


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

kublai khan


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Linkin Park


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

mental as anything


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Nelly


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

oasis


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Party


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

qed


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

R Kelly


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Shape of Despair


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Teena Marie


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

u2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Vega, Suzanne


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Will to Power


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

X Japan


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

yazoo


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Zamfir, Gheorghe


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

adamski


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Black Sabbath


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

cradle of filth


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Doris Day


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Emperor


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

France Gall


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Gustavo Santaolalla


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

HEART!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Irene Cara


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Jean Luc Ponty


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

kraftwerk


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Laura Stevenson


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

megadeth


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nancy Sinatra


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

orchid


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Polkadot Stingray


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Quiet Riot


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Radiohead


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Sonics


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

To-Mera


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Utada Hikaru


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Venom


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Witch Mountain


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Xasthur


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Yarbrough and Peoples


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Zappa, Frank


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The only acceptable "z."

Allan Sherman


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

B.B. King


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Charles Mingus


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Dean Martin


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Eilish, Billie


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Florence and the Machine


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Gnarls Barkley


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

House of Pain


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Incantation


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Julie Christmas


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Killswitch Engage


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lisa Gerrard


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Momoko Kikuchi


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Nate Dogg


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Orbison, Roy


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Pat Benatar


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Quincy Jones


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Rick Astley


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Scarlett Johansson


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Gross.

Taylor Swift again.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

You will one day come to your senses and embrace the GOAT, @The Phantom . Mayu demands it.

Undergang


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

van morrison


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Warpaint


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

X again.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Yngwie Malmsteen


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

zzzzzzzzz

Anneke Van Giersbergen


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Bone Thugs N Harmony


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

cyndi lauper


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Dimmu Borgir


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ella Mae Morse






The Original Hipster Queen.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Fiona Apple


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Genesis


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

heaven 17


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ides of Gemini


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Of all the great bands here, you decided to like Genesis.

You are the worst, D.

Jerry Lee Lewis


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I aim to please 

The Kilimanjaro Darkjazz Ensemble


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

lighthouse family


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Miller, Glen


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Nortt


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Oasis


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Pantera

*







*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

My god Q is boooooring....

In any case, Question...


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Rakim


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Starpoint


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Therion


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Urgrund 
(local Melbourne band, traditional Aussie Blackened Thrash in the vein of Gospel of the Horns/Destroyer 666/Nocturnal Graves) (frontman is live action Skwisgaar of Dethklok)


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Vic Chesnut


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Waits, Tom

The GOAT.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

For the 2nd time, Xscape


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Yakushimaru Hiroko


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Zola


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Average White Band


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Beach Boys


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Colbie Caillat


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Dolorian


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Ensiferum (One of the best live bands I have ever seen)


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Fergie


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Got a Girl


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Harvey Danger


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

*IMMORTAL*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Joy Division


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Phantom said:


> Got a Girl
> 
> View attachment 84576


MEW! 

Katatonia


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Limbonic Art


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

My Bloody Valentine


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Nakamori Akina


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Oreskaband


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Poppy


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Quorthon (Bathory solo project)


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Royal Thunder


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sex Pistols


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Tupac


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Usherhouse


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Vanilla Ice


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

whitney houston


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Xandria


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Yeah Yeah Yeahs


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Zyklon


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Afrika Bambaataa & Soulsonic Force


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Behemoth


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Carrie Underwood


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Dissection










(funny story, when looking for an image I neglected to specify "band" after the word and was treated to quite a memorable selection)


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Esoteric


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Fujiwara Miho


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Godflesh


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Hall and Oates


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Iron Maiden


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

john lennon


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Kenny Rogers


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Leonard Cohen


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Miles Davis


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nina Simone


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Ornette Coleman


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

prince


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Have we not posted Kate Bush?!

Tag me when we hit "K" or "B," please!


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Why do I keep getting this fucking letter?

Quo Vadis


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Rick Astley


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Siouxsie and the Banshees


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

TAY


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

ultravox


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Van Halen


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

whitesnake


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

X Japan again!


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Yanni


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Zandy, Ed


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Amy Winehouse


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bush, Kate


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Cuates de Sinaloa, Los


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Deathspell Omega


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Etta James


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Frank Sinatra


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

G-Unit


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Hatsune Miku.... and Hyuna. (I can't make up my mind)


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

isaac hayes


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Johannes Brahms






My dad's favorite composer


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

kim wilde


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Limahl


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

mozart


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Neuroticfish


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Ollie & Jerry


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

^ I freakin' LOVED that movie....


Postmodern Jukebox


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

quake, earth


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Ramones


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Stravinsky


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Tracie Spencer


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

UCLA Bruin Marching Band


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Verdi


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Will Smith


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

xen


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Xzibit






Remembering the days I would be playing Tony Hawk Pro Skater 3 and this would be one of my favorites

Lol damnit just as I was about to post this someone posted before me lol

Your Favorite Martian






Early 2010s nostalgia


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

^ Was that the Pro Skater with Goldfinger's "Superman"? I loved that song.


The GOAT... Zombie, Rob


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Alexander O'Neal


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

bobby brown


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

YES!! I get "C". My favorite band of all time.....


Cranberries


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

diego maradona


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Echosmith


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

frank zappa


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

George Michael


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Hayseed Dixie


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Isaak, Chris


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

jethro tull


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Kero Kero Bonito


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

low & behold


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

(The) Mamas and the Papas


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

New Edition


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

O'Jays


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Project Pat


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

quorum


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Regina


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Siouxsie and the Banshees


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Three 6 Mafia


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Sabaton


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I guess I'll do T again.

Tony Toni Tone


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

UB40


----------



## Bobby Lee (Jul 29, 2014)

VELVET UNDERGROUND


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Walk The Moon


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

My time has come, yet again.

X Japan!


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Yankovic, Weird Al


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Eh what the heck. 

Zedd again.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

alien ant farm


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Brenda Russell


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

*CRANBERRIES!!!*


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

[The] Doobie Brothers


----------



## Uncle Phil (Apr 30, 2020)

*EPMD*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Françoise Hardy ❤ 😍😎🇫🇷


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Godiego


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Hartman, Dan


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

iggy pop


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Jesse McCartney


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

KC and the Sunshine Band


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Les Baxter


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

_MADNESS





 _


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Nu Shooz


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Oceanic


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Pretty Poison


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Quazar


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Richard Wagner


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

She Is Summer


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Tjader, Cal


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Urban, Keith


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Vapors


(Kirsten Dunst cover)


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Warrant


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

X-Ray Dog


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Yo-Yo Ma


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Zombie, Rob


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Amon Tobin


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

BLONDIE!!! <3


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

*CRANBERRIES!!!*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Dead Congregation


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I want "f."


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Enslaved


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Heck yeah.

FRANÇOISE HARDY!!! <3









(With Iggy Pop!)


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Green Day


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi-Five


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Instant Sunshine


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Jets


----------



## nailz1 (Sep 12, 2012)

Killswitch Engage


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Led Zeppelin


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Masayoshi Takanaka


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

The Neighborhood


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Ohio Players


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Paradise Lost


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Queen


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Run DMC


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Shiina Ringo


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

The Cranberries


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

UB40


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Vampire Weekend


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

White Stripes


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

X


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Yamashita Tatsuro


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Zonaria


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Agnes Obel


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Burzum


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Chuck Berry


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

DIIV


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Eyedea and Abilities


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

George Thorogood


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Hillsong Young & Free


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Imagine Dragons


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

*Judas* *Priest*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Kimbra


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Los Lobos


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

M is for Marvin Gaye (sorry if already done, DR)


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Nanowar Of Steel


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Puddle of Mudd


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Queen Latifah


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Ruins of Beverast


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Star Sisters


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Timbuk 3


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

U2


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Vapors 

(Kirsten Dunst cover)


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Who, The


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

X-Ray Dog


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

Ylvis (What Does The Fox Say?)


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

ZZ Top


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Antonio Salieri


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Beastie Boys


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

*CRANBERRIES*


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Dan Hartman


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Eve 6


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Françoise Hardy


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Gnarkill


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

INXS


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

John Forster


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

*Kenan Thompson*


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Lemon Demon


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Maxi Priest


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Offspring


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Phillip Phillips


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Radioactive Chicken Heads


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

They Might Be Giants


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Venetian Princess


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Yogi Yorgesson


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Zz Top


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Al B Sure


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Backstreet Boys


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Coolio


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Devo


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Eric B and Rakim


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Foo Fighters


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Godsmack


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Harry Chapin


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

Incubus


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Jimmi Hendrix


----------



## AlanParker1989 (Dec 28, 2020)

I loved and still love David Bowie and Iggy Pop. This is cult music, it will be with us forever. I would like my grandchildren to listen to it too !!


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Kaizers Orchestra


----------



## TFW (Jan 1, 2021)

Lighthouse Family.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

MC Chris


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Nas


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Olivia Newton John


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Phil Harris


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Queen Latifah


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Ramones


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Shing02


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Three Days Grace


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Usher


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Victoria Justice


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Whitney Avalon


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Xscape


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Your Favorite Martian


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Zed Lepp


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Angel Olsen


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Bart Baker


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Cranes


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

DX Band


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Erutan


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Fear Factory


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Gorillaz


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Herb Alpert


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Ice Cube


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Justin Timberlake


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Kaiser Chiefs


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Living Colour


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Nu Shooz


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Hypocrisy


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Philip Bailey and Phil Collins


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Queensryche


----------



## BuckshotLarry (May 29, 2020)

Radiohead


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Slayer


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Tatsuro Yamashita


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Ullman, Tracey


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

Velvet Revolver


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Wang Chung


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

Yngvie Malmsteen(probably misspelled, and an individual artist and not a band).


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Zebrahead


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

Alter bridge


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Beach boys


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Chameleons


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Dragonforce








Greatsthegreats said:


>


Makes me want to play some Pro Skater 3


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Eddie Rabbitt


----------



## Tommie Styles (Jan 25, 2019)

Wow, I'm just upset that no one has gotten one of the best E bands here.........and if I see one more ZZ TOP!!! There have gotten to be other Z bands. and I just missed naming THE E band.

And to contribute, Fifth Dimension.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Green Jelly


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Holy Cows


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Ivor Biggun


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Joe Crocker


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Kurt Cobain


----------



## Nacho Esqueleto (Aug 5, 2021)

Lenny Kravitz


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Madison Beer


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Ninja Sex Party


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Olivia Newton-John


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Phoebe Bridgers


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Quarterflash


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Rita Ora


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Taylor Swift


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

UFO


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Victoria Justice


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Whiskey Sharts


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Xscape


----------

